# GoPro3 Black Edition + Adobe AE + Twixtor



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

a little long, but i definitely liked it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Samuelx (Feb 24, 2013)

bmaniga said:


> a little long, but i definitely liked it.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Agree, but 3 days in 4 minutes are +/- reasonable


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dubstep music started playing so I was forced to close the window. Have fun playing with your gopro and editor.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> Dubstep music started playing so I was forced to close the window. Have fun playing with your gopro and editor.


Lol. I thought it was ok. Looks like you had fun.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Editing is good. I particularly liked the pow shots from the board's POV.

But please, shoot in fucking 16:9! We're in 2013 here...


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I skipped some, but the flowing angle changes on the pole and the goofy guy staring at the camera while moving the camera around the car was pretty hilarious.

I liked the use of different cameras/different angles.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

Samuelx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally finished my first video (GoPro 3 Black Edition) I already posted 1st part of it, however this is my full version.
> 
> ...


The powder shots are great. Did you mount the GoPro to your board? If so, how did you do it? Suction cup?


----------



## Samuelx (Feb 24, 2013)

SimonB said:


> Editing is good. I particularly liked the pow shots from the board's POV.
> 
> But please, shoot in fucking 16:9! We're in 2013 here...


You're right, I used 960p because of 100fps as I thought that should be good for some slowmo parts ( shit happens ) I learned from it.


----------



## Samuelx (Feb 24, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> The powder shots are great. Did you mount the GoPro to your board? If so, how did you do it? Suction cup?


I used standard flat one without any special tethers, but after few rides it fell off :thumbsdown:


----------



## Samuelx (Feb 24, 2013)

oldmate said:


> Lol. I thought it was ok. Looks like you had fun.


I would not use that song normally, however I wanted to sync some video parts with the music - and for this that song is great.
I also wanted to prove that throwing music on background without any sync is crap


----------

